# To wrap or not to wrap?



## trishwosere (Jun 5, 2011)

I note that many soap vet's recommend leaving soap open and _NOT_ in plastic, what I'm confused about is:- if it's not to be stored in plastic then why is the majority of home-made soap sold in cling film/saran wrap? If it's not wrapped and stored in cling film then when is the wrap put on the soap? I ask because after curing my soap for a good 6 weeks I wrapped it in clingfilm before putting it away, should I not be doing this?

Many thanks for any responses


----------



## judymoody (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't sell, but my impression is that sellers who use cling wrap or shrink wrap use it to keep their soaps from getting shop warn as multiple people pick it up and sniff it and then put it down again.  Often at markets there is one bar left out to handle and the rest are wrapped for sanitary reasons and to keep the soap looking fresh and pretty.  Some people use shrink wrap bands that are open at the ends to let the soap breathe.  Others just use paper cigar band type labels.  In any case, I believe that wrapping is done shortly prior to when the soap is to be sold

I store my cured soap in baseball card boxes made from corrugated cardboard.  They are just the right size.  I label the end of the box with a post it that has the fragrance and date on it.


----------



## Adema (Jun 5, 2011)

CP soap needs to breathe,, but melt and pour Glycerine soap need to be wrapped in shrinkwrap I think soon after it is made.. It draws the humidity from the air and starts to sweat but the CP  is evaporating water and therefore needs to breathe.. Hope this is understandable,, english is not my first language..  :wink:


----------



## LillaSyster (Jun 5, 2011)

CP should not be wrapped because it continues to cure. If you wrap it do so right before the market/show, etc. I store mine in shoe boxes after the 6 weeks with air vents.


----------



## soapopera (Jun 16, 2011)

I live in a rather hot and humid tropical place. After my soaps have cured for 2 months or so, I've tried storing them in a cardboard box (no holes). What I notice is the soaps develop glycerin drops on them. I took them out of the box but the drops just stayed there. Also there's a few soaps with I've left on the curing rack for almost 6 months now. That too is developing the glycerin drops. I'm hoping shrink wrapping can solve this problem of mine.


----------



## paillo (Jun 17, 2011)

Adema said:
			
		

> CP soap needs to breathe,, but melt and pour Glycerine soap need to be wrapped in shrinkwrap I think soon after it is made.. It draws the humidity from the air and starts to sweat but the CP  is evaporating water and therefore needs to breathe.. Hope this is understandable,, english is not my first language..  :wink:



i'm finding that packaging melt and pour in real cellophane keeps it from sweating so much. i tried various petro-based wrappers but the sweating was disastrous. and cellophane is sustainable, made from nature-based plant fiber, and is said to have pretty much zero environmental/carbon costs (i don't know for a fact this is true, but i do like the eco-friendly aspect).


----------

